# Need Help Building 1st PC



## Karkat (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello there. I wanted to build a good gaming PC that can run most games at around 45+FPS and 1080p with medium to high settings. I had found this video on youtube, $500 (£350) Gaming PC Build - Console Killer - YouTube , but my friend had said the build (AMD Athlon X4 760K, Sapphire Radeon R7 260X, Corsair SPEC-03 Red - System Build - PCPartPicker ) hadn't looked right. My budget is around $500-$600. Here are the games I have on steam.
Gyazo - 56e92e33a6ce2da9bbd596f529cd9443.png
Gyazo - 6298ef0ed194e3d82ec2f6cd1545d4ef.png
In addition, I will be getting more games as they come out, for example, Borderlands: The Prequel.
Also I prefer windows 8 or 8.1 than 7, as I've used 8/8.1 more and have gotten used to it. Thank you for helping me out.


----------



## Karkat (Sep 7, 2014)

Oops sorry I didn't use the format. I can't find where to edit the OP so here's this:

Budget: AT most $600
Brands: Not really, doesn't matter as long as it's good 
Multitasking: I will be multitasking by playing games, watching YouTube, streaming,etc MOST of the time.
Gaming: I will be gaming basically the whole time, playing lots of games. Here's my steam library
Gyazo - 56e92e33a6ce2da9bbd596f529cd9443.png
Gyazo - 6298ef0ed194e3d82ec2f6cd1545d4ef.png
Calculations: I will be streaming on twitch if that's it. Also I might make some youtube videos here and there 
Overclocking: Not needed 
Storage: I am going to need 1TB. Due to photos and videos and stuffs 
Operating System: I would like Windows 8.1
Accessories: Nope!
Recycled Components: Don't have any
Monitor: I already have one.
Stores: Amazon 
Location: US
__________


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF this is a good starting point http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html
you can find something there that may with some tweaking fit your budget but do keep in mind you will have to buy the operating system, so you should budget for that as it will be a fair amount from the present budget.


----------



## Karkat (Sep 7, 2014)

joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF this is a good starting point http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html
> you can find something there that may with some tweaking fit your budget but do keep in mind you will have to buy the operating system, so you should budget for that as it will be a fair amount from the present budget.


I'm not really good with parts, so I can't really pick-and-tell with those, but thank you! I appreciate the support


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have a look at the builds in your price range there are both Intel and AMD then you can come back with questions on those and see what and how they compare to your link.


----------



## Karkat (Sep 7, 2014)

Okay, for the $800 intel build I like.
I like intel better than AMD as I had better experience with Intel than AMD. I like the graphics card, and hard drive on it.

I was wondering if the graphics card and hard drive are better/worse than the one from the video?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Either HDD would do, as for the cards see here to compare Radeon R7 260X vs GeForce GTX 750 Ti
Though I would say Asus is the better card maker.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Karkat said:


> Okay, for the $800 intel build I like.
> I like intel better than AMD as I had better experience with Intel than AMD. I like the graphics card, and hard drive on it.
> 
> I was wondering if the graphics card and hard drive are better/worse than the one from the video?


The $800 Build guide is a excellent build. It is designed for everyday use with a little bit of gaming. You should be totally find with choosing that build.

My advise would be to stay far away from YouTubers who believe they can create a build guide. Typically they only meet a certain price without thinking about quality.


----------



## Karkat (Sep 7, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The $800 Build guide is a excellent build. It is designed for everyday use with a little bit of gaming. You should be totally find with choosing that build.
> 
> My advise would be to stay far away from YouTubers who believe they can create a build guide. Typically they only meet a certain price without thinking about quality.


The thing is, $800 is out of my budget.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How much is your total budget? You may want to wait a little longer to save up the funds


----------



## Karkat (Sep 7, 2014)

My total budget is around $600, as my current PC would sell for $100-$250. Maybe around $300 since it can run most games well, but the reason I'm upgrading is because this PC randomly freezes and emits a noise thru the speakers. This is unfixable, as I sent it in to HP to fix, which they sent back saying it was fixed. Of course it wasn't. I've contacted other people about it and they cannot find the problem, so I've come to the conclusion to ditch it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is the budget of $600 only for the PC? You have a keyboard, mouse, monitor, and installation of Windows?


----------



## Karkat (Sep 7, 2014)

I have a keyboard, mouse, monitor, but not the Windows for it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Would your $600 include the $100 for Windows then? Or would you go to $700 due to the $100 copy of Windows?


----------



## Karkat (Sep 7, 2014)

I'd goto the $700 for Windows.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Alright, let me see what I can do for $600 then. I will post back within a little bit after creating a new gaming build for you.


----------



## Karkat (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

COOLER MASTER HAF series RC-912-KKN1 Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive - Newegg.com

ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0 AM3+ AMD 970 + SB950 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - Newegg.com

XFX P1-550S-XXBA 550W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Power Supply - Newegg.com

G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR - Newegg.com

AMD FX-6300 Vishera 6-Core 3.5GHz (4.1GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 95W Desktop Processor FD6300WMHKBOX - Newegg.com

Windows 8.1 64-bit | Windows Operating Systems - Newegg.com

XFX R7-265A-CNJ4 Radeon R7 265 2GB 256-Bit DDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com

Total: $709.92 + Shipping Costs.

That's the best you could do. All high quality parts plus great performance.


----------



## Karkat (Sep 7, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> COOLER MASTER HAF series RC-912-KKN1 Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com
> 
> Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive - Newegg.com
> 
> ...


Those can play most games at around 30+ fps while streaming on twitch, or?
EDIT: That sounded a little rude re-reading. I want to make it that I didn't mean it rudely, also I appreciate you spending your time doing that.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You want to stream yourself or are you going to be watching a stream? 

What games will you be playing? The PC should have no problem playing new games at high resolution.


----------



## Karkat (Sep 7, 2014)

I will be streaming myself, and I'll be playing new games, so that's good. Here's my steam library.
Gyazo - 56e92e33a6ce2da9bbd596f529cd9443.png
Gyazo - 6298ef0ed194e3d82ec2f6cd1545d4ef.png
Gyazo - 7e854cd29e018bcbb7bf33e78036ca99.png
Going to get the new Borderlands when it comes out


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's quite the collection. If only some of that money was used for the PC to play them :wink:

You won't be streaming on a $600 PC. For a PC that can handle quality gaming and streaming you're look at double the budget, $1200.


----------



## Karkat (Sep 7, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> That's quite the collection. If only some of that money was used for the PC to play them :wink:
> 
> You won't be streaming on a $600 PC. For a PC that can handle quality gaming and streaming you're look at double the budget, $1200.


Okay, well at least it can play games on high


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, certainly! The PC should handle your library with ease.


----------



## Karkat (Sep 7, 2014)

Okay so I took all the parts you said, and tried to put it on a pcpartpicker list. Here it is, and I just wanted to double check I got all the parts correct. 

AMD FX-6300, XFX Radeon R7 265, Cooler Master HAF 912 - System Build - PCPartPicker


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll spend more in shipping using that website, but yes they all look correct.


----------

